# Next Food Network Star Finale 7/27/08



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

What a joke. Mush mouth should not even have been in the finals. Adam kicked his butt and they still picked him. I really think this was rigged and FN was locking to add a little more color onto their network. 

I'll never watch that FNS again. 

Big Daddy, please.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I was surprised by the results. I thought it would be either Lisa or Adam. I didn't think Aaron had a chance. At least he is more approachable than Lisa for Food Network viewer. ( I thought Adam did the best in his mini-pilot) 

No big deal. I can go back to barely watching Food Network. I've never watched any of the shows from any of the previous "stars" (though it's getting tough to avoid Guy)


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, I gotta say that was a bunch of tripe!

Adam nailed his pilot and was certainly more personable than Lisa or Aaron. Adam's idea was brilliant and he nailed it. This finale was a joke and makes Food Network look like a bunch of maroons. 

FN needs to realize they screwed up here plain and simple. If they were going for someone who knows food and could do a show, Lisa was the winner. If they went for someone personable who could create a following of loyal watchers, Adam was the winner. If they wanted someone who will fizzle out in an episode or 3, well, they got it.

Complete BS.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I think the problem with Adam was that his food never seemed to impress the judges. Good food is the most important factor I think and it seemed Aaron did produce good food everyweek. Lisa was not approachable at all and came off as an elitest to me. Nothing she did was sincere. I think all 3 of them were destined for the same fate. They will all be MIA in 6 months like most of the previous Food Network Stars.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> I think the problem with Adam was that his food never seemed to impress the judges. Good food is the most important factor I think and it seemed Aaron did produce good food everyweek. Lisa was not approachable at all and came off as an elitest to me. Nothing she did was sincere. I think all 3 of them were destined for the same fate. They will all be MIA in 6 months like most of the previous Food Network Stars.


I'm not necessarily sold on the idea that all will be/would have been MIA in just a few months (though it wouldn't necessarily surprise me), but I agree with most of the comments here on the contestants.

Lisa's 'basics' didn't come off as basics at all as they skewed much more towards 'beautiful' and all had to have a fancy word (that invariably she'd wind up having to explain to the audience) in front of them. If she'd have been aiming for a show that was going to make fancy French food simple, it might not have seemed so elitist.

Adam was entertaining but always seemed to bite off more than he could handle. While his pilot episode came out ok at the end, seeing the behind the scenes on it showed it wasn't going as well as it looked in finished product.

Aaron's pilot also seemed to be tough to get done, but he does seem (of the 3) that he could be the more entertaining individual... (though he does need to work a bit on speaking more clearly )


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> I think the problem with Adam was that his food never seemed to impress the judges. Good food is the most important factor I think and it seemed Aaron did produce good food everyweek. Lisa was not approachable at all and came off as an elitest to me. Nothing she did was sincere. I think all 3 of them were destined for the same fate. They will all be MIA in 6 months like most of the previous Food Network Stars.


Since when is Martha Stewart approachable and non-elitest? Despite that she's worth a billion plus and doing fine. With Lisa's clothing line and fine arts background I could easily see her as a Martha Stewart in training.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I was pretty sure that once they brought back all three last week that Aaron was going to win. There were setting this up so that if Aaron could give them one performance where he could get over his troubles on camera they would pick him. They never seemed to really like with Lisa or Adam gave them as a total package and just needed to give Aaron a chance to give them a reason to pick him.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I really thought that it was going to be Adam. Especially with as much time as Gordon was spending with him, it just looked to me like Gordon was setting him up for success. And, as much as I hate to say it, Lisa was even entertaining in her spot. In fact, I'm going to make that fish she made, it just looked incredibly yummy. Aaron, to me, wasn't even in the *running* after watching their audition tapes. After watching his? Hubby & I looked at each other and said 'Yeah, it's Lisa or Adam'. so when they announced Aaron?

Puh-leeze.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow. That was awful. I'm with most others in thinking for sure Adam was going to win. Lisa would've been next in my book. But Aaron?!? WTF?!?:down:


----------



## TiVoLance (Aug 29, 2002)

It seemed really rigged to me.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I know I won't be watching Aaron's show. Not even once.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I turned to my husband after the 'pilots' had aired and said, "Wow, Gordon Elliott can make silk purses out of sow's ears!"

If Aaron ever puts out a cookbook, though, I feel for all the bookstore employees (assuming there are any bookstores left  ) that will have to deal with the customers coming in asking for 'that cookbook by Aaron - what's his name -- you know, 'Big Daddy' on Food Network'?

Because I keep hearing "Hi, I'm Aaron [mumble] Junior". The guy can't even say his own name clearly. I've heard it what, four or five different ways throughout the season.

Jan


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

EGAD! I just couldn't stand McCargo at all, and was shocked he survived the previous week's elimination.

I did worry for Adam when I saw the ad for ASK AIDA, which she described as an "interactive" show where you could ask for help with your recipes. A little too close for comfort to Adam's show concept.

I was rootin' for Adam first, then Lisa. No part of me wanted the Aaron win.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

59er said:


> I did worry for Adam when I saw the ad for ASK AIDA, which she described as an "interactive" show where you could ask for help with your recipes. A little too close for comfort to Adam's show concept.


 A lot of people liked that show when it as hosted by Sara Moulton.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm with you guys. I thought Adam and Lisa's pilots were surprizingly good, and was certain one of them would win. Probably Adam. Aaron was by far the weakest of the three. I seriously can't believe he won! I would have checked out either of the other two shows, but I won't be watching his. 

He really does mumble, too -- hard to understand him. Like Jan said, even after watching the whole series I didn't understand what his last name was until they showed it in print on the screen! 

I also thought all the judging segments were useless. On all the other "talent" reality shows it's interesting to hear what the judges are saying and they give some idea of why they are making the decision the way they are. Here they just showed us useless and totally boring positive blandness. "Lisa's so great. Adam's wonderful. Aaron's did so well!" At least tell us what you are really thinking! They didn't even talk about the FN demographics or mission, or anything interesting to explain their thought process. Especially since the candidate they chose appeared to be the weakest -- give us some idea of why! Otherwise it's just frustrating and arbitrary for the viewer.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

Ruth said:


> He really does mumble, too -- hard to understand him. Like Jan said, even after watching the whole series I didn't understand what his last name was until they showed it in print on the screen!


I thought it was McCargill.

Adam should have won, his series idea was the best. I've seen Aaron's show before - there is nothing different about it. Same with Lisa. Of course some of her ideas were shot down by the producer, Aaron didn't seem to have any ideas.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Jobeth66 said:


> And, as much as I hate to say it, Lisa was even entertaining in her spot. In fact, I'm going to make that fish she made, it just looked incredibly yummy.


 AH-HAH!!! I KNEW IT! /happy dance



> Aaron, to me, wasn't even in the *running* after watching their audition tapes. After watching his? Hubby & I looked at each other and said 'Yeah, it's Lisa or Adam'. so when they announced Aaron?
> 
> Puh-leeze.


 Aaron is totally boring to me. His food isn't even appealing.

In Lisa's pilot, she knew her food forwards and backwards, she put personal stories into it, AND she described the food taste. She hit ALL the points they had throughout the season. Adam didn't and Aaron did even less.

I think they wanted Aaron from the start. I won't be watching. I'd have given Adam or Lisa's show a chance, tho.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I just watched this.

What a complete disappointment.

Aaron wins?? I won't watch his show either.

I could barely watch the parts of the season where they were talking to him in the first place. He's gonna be another "star" like the guys from season 1 who won.

:down:

deb


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

No matter who won, the show is practically destined to be a flop. They are really terrible at promoting these shows.

For example, why didn't they have all the candidates produce a commerical teaser for thier potential shows so the winner's could be shown immediately after the winner was announced? (Weren't you _expecting_ to see that as the first commercial after the winner was announced? Why would they blow that off?)

And why on earth would they just say "catch Aaron's new show next week" instead of (1) using the actual title of the show and (2) giving an actual time/date it's going to air? You figure viewers of TNFNS are going to be the most likely audience for the new show, so why on earth wouldn't you make it easy for them to tune in?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Ruth said:


> And why on earth would they just say "catch Aaron's new show next week" instead of (1) using the actual title of the show and (2) giving an actual time/date it's going to air? You figure viewers of TNFNS are going to be the most likely audience for the new show, so why on earth wouldn't you make it easy for them to tune in?


I didn't watch this (actually the last couple)... but maybe they need some time to work with Aaron to get his show off the ground? Or am I missing your question?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

debtoine said:


> I just watched this.
> 
> What a complete disappointment.
> 
> ...


How many winners from this show have gone far? Guy is the most recent, and he is every place now. It seems he maybe the only "breakout" star. Wasn't he from the third season? (the season previous to the one that just ended)


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> I didn't watch this (actually the last couple)... but maybe they need some time to work with Aaron to get his show off the ground? Or am I missing your question?


They said it was premiering _next week_, but didn't give the show's name or what time it would be on. I am sure they have some work to do, but if they can get it together in a week to air the show, I really think they should have at least finalized those basic aspects so they could promote the show competently. It'd be one thing to be vague about it if it were going to start airing 6 months from now, but given that it's so very soon, I really think it was shortsighted not take the extra time to finalize the title and time slot before TNFNS finale aired.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> How many winners from this show have gone far? Guy is the most recent, and he is every place now. It seems he maybe the only "breakout" star. Wasn't he from the third season? (the season previous to the one that just ended)


Guy was season 2.

Season 1: Dan & Steve
Season 2: Guy
Season 3: Amy


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

firerose818 said:


> Guy was season 2.
> 
> Season 1: Dan & Steve
> Season 2: Guy
> Season 3: Amy


Thanks. Dan and Steve are long gone, aren't they? I don't think they had any impact. Who is Amy? I don't even know who that is..

As far as Aaron's new show. Wasn't this season done and in the can for some time, just waiting to air? I would think Aaron's show (at least one episode) would already be in the can, too.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

Ruth said:


> They said it was premiering _next week_, but didn't give the show's name or what time it would be on. I am sure they have some work to do, but if they can get it together in a week to air the show, I really think they should have at least finalized those basic aspects so they could promote the show competently. It'd be one thing to be vague about it if it were going to start airing 6 months from now, but given that it's so very soon, I really think it was shortsighted not take the extra time to finalize the title and time slot before TNFNS finale aired.


Well, I would imagine the finale was actually taped a few weeks ago, and maybe when they taped, they didn't have the name or timeslot figured out. They should have at least put together a promo to follow the finale.

Aaron is a joke. I also don't know why Lisa felt like she had to dumb down her recipes for the audience. What's wrong with a show on Food Network that's not Cooking for Dummies? Julia Child used to make some pretty intricate stuff on her show.

Regardless, the new show won't last, just like all the others. And despite Guy's success, his actual cooking show is still awful.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Ok, I've done a lot of searching - does anyone know where I can find Lisa's recipe for black cod zabaglione?


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Ruth said:


> They said it was premiering _next week_, but didn't give the show's name or what time it would be on. I am sure they have some work to do, but if they can get it together in a week to air the show, I really think they should have at least finalized those basic aspects so they could promote the show competently. It'd be one thing to be vague about it if it were going to start airing 6 months from now, but given that it's so very soon, I really think it was shortsighted not take the extra time to finalize the title and time slot before TNFNS finale aired.


Aaron's show "Big Daddy's Kitchen" premieres this Sunday 1:30PM according to FTV. I'll Tivo it once to see the trainwreck.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Jobeth66 said:


> Ok, I've done a lot of searching - does anyone know where I can find Lisa's recipe for black cod zabaglione?


Black Cod with Sabayon Sauce


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Tivo has Aaron's show as 'Food Network Star Winner Show", so at least they spoilerized the winner.

I set it up to record for my wife. I won't be watching it. He brings nothing new. 

My FN shows are Iron Chef and the upcoming Feasting on Waves. The wife can watch whatever she wants now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dylking said:


> Tivo has Aaron's show as 'Food Network Star Winner Show", so at least they spoilerized the winner.


Better than the Food Network did.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

xuxa said:


> Black Cod with Sabayon Sauce


not showing up on the Food Network website. Searching for "Lisa Garza" yields a few results, but not this.

I guess you could re-watch the episode with the mini pilot and figure it all out. It's a piece of fish cooked in a sauté pan. It's topped with a savory sabayon and served on some leeks that were, IIRC, sautéed or maybe braised.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I turned to my husband after the 'pilots' had aired and said, "Wow, Gordon Elliott can make silk purses out of sow's ears!"


You can tell Gordon Elliot is a good producer: he listened to each contestant's pilot ideas, then subtly rejected them, inserted his own idea, and got the contestant to accept it and like it as if it was their own idea in the first place. 

My wife had picked Lisa to win, I had picked Adam (but figured the panel would pick Lisa). Neither of us expected Aaron.

I still wonder why they didn't go with viewer voting this year. 

As for the show airing next week, I guess they want to strike while the iron is hot and before everyone forgets about the winner.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Okay, so I agree with everyone else here. My partner and I were stunned when they announced Aaron as the winner. I also thought Adam nailed it, and Lisa was a close second. We figured if you wanted culinary chops, you'd pick Lisa, and if you wanted a good personality, you'd pick Adam. Never in a million years Aaron.

Did anyone else think Aaron looked like a grape in that big purple sweater?

I also noticed how Gordon Elliot managed to tell the contestants what he wanted them to do, while making them think it was their idea.

Anyway, I just pulled the show out of the delete folder on my TiVo and took notes on Lisa Garza's Black Cod with Sabayon recipe. Some of the details are missing, such as exact amounts and a few of the techniques, but this should be good enough.

Cod

Black cod fillets
2 tbsp butter
Salt
Pepper
Sugar
1 tablespoon olive oil for sautee
Sabayon Sauce

6 egg yolks
3 cups boiling water
Big pinch salt
Pinch of pepper
2-3 tablespoons fresh dill
Juice from 1/2 lemon

Crispy Leeks

Leeks
Olive Oil

Begin by making crispy leeks in advance.


Arrange leeks on baking sheet and drizzle with olive oil.
Place in 450 degree oven and bake until browned.

Next, prepare the cod.


Sprinkle some salt and pepper on top side of fish, where skin is removed.
Create glaze by combining melted butter with pinch of sugar.
Glaze top side of fish.
Heat skillet with 1 tbsp oil. Place fish glaze side down in skillet. Cook until glaze side is brown and crispy, about one minute each side.

While fish is cooking, make sabayon sauce.


Place egg yolks in heatproof glass bowl, then put bowl over boiling water.
With whisk, whip egg yolks to the point they turn bright yellow and almost double in size.
Add big pinch of salt for seasoning.
Add pinch of pepper.
Add a few tablespoons of fresh dill, and juice from 1/2 lemon.
Whisk ingredients in to complete sauce.

To serve:


Place a bed of leeks on center of plate.
Top with cod, plus a dollop (about a tablespoon) of sauce.
Sprinkle some more fresh dill on top.
Serve.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

unless you are super fast, the fish will cook before you can make the sabyon. I don't have the magic of TV in my kitchen, so I'd make it first, than hold it as you cooked the fish.

But other than that, it looks like you have everything you need there. Nice work detailing it. (sugar on the cod is a little weird. I guess a bit of a "cheat". )


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> (sugar on the cod is a little weird. I guess a bit of a "cheat". )


Yeah, the fish were already pre-sprinkled with something when she began the preparation. Since she didn't call out what was already on the fish, I assume it was the same sugar she was putting into the bowl along with the butter to make the glaze.

I also agree that the fish would probably overcook by the time you got the sabayon ready. Probably smarter to make it as you suggest.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> Yeah, the fish were already pre-sprinkled with something when she began the preparation. Since she didn't call out what was already on the fish, I assume it was the same sugar she was putting into the bowl along with the butter to make the glaze.
> 
> I also agree that the fish would probably overcook by the time you got the sabayon ready. Probably smarter to make it as you suggest.


uhh... maybe some SALT?

If you want a little help in getting the fish to brown up, in addition to all the normal techniques, you can dust it very very lightly in flour.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> uhh... maybe some SALT?


It could have been kosher salt....but she never said what it was. If it was salt, it looks like it might possibly have been too much for the size of the fillet.

I guess you might have to try it both ways and see!

*Update: * I rewatched the video, and it looks like the fish is coated with salt and a touch of pepper at the beginning before she adds the glaze. Finally, I got two more details from watching the taping of the segment - the oil is olive oil, and the fish cooks about a minute on each side. I've updated the recipe....


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> It could have been kosher salt....but she never said what it was. If it was salt, it looks like it might possibly have been too much for the size of the fillet.
> 
> I guess you might have to try it both ways and see!


well, you certainly would want to salt it. I can't imagine NOT seasoning the fish with salt prior to cooking it. Kosher salt crystals are much larger than granulated sugar crystals. I don't have it on my TiVo so, I can't go back and double check, but that's most likely what it is.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't have it on my TiVo so, I can't go back and double check, but that's most likely what it is.


Yeah, the fact there's also some pepper on the fish pretty much says the mystery ingredient is salt. I think they put a good amount on the fish because they knew the glaze brush would wipe off some of it.

I didn't notice the pepper before, but I'm watching it in HD and the pepper does show up in the picture.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Geez! 

As I watched this episode, I was rooting for Adam. If the winner was at all contingent upon this particular challenge it seemed like Adam was the very clear winner. I was shocked when Bobby F called it for Aaron.

You can't even use the quality of the food because there was no judging in that respect for this challenge. My husband and I watched together and we both said that Adam's show was definitely the one we would watch. No doubt about it, and no close second.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow...just watched. Talk about picking the WOSRT of the bunch. The guy may be nice, but he can barely put two sentences together...and his whole schtick is gonna be "use more spices!" ?? COme on Food Network.

Maybe FN is trying to add more culture to their pretty much white bread lineup? The guy obviously has next to no skills nor food knowledge as this season proved.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Has the whole season really gone by without any of us making 'hospital food' jokes?

I'm just sayin'.

Jan


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

kar74 said:


> Wow. That was awful. I'm with most others in thinking for sure Adam was going to win. Lisa would've been next in my book. But Aaron?!? WTF?!?:down:


+1

I could have typed these exact words.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree with other posters. Aaron!? I would have watched Liza's show. I wouldn't mind learning some more French techniques, especially sauce making. None of the food in any of the pilots was particularly original -- of course, they did have a limited amount of time. Heck, Bobby Flay has done beer can chicken on one of his shows.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

59er said:


> I was rootin' for Adam first, then Lisa. No part of me wanted the Aaron win.


 Same thing here too!


----------



## gamndbndr (Jul 3, 2007)

Finally watched this - and agree with everyone else. I can only assume their emphasis on "who can get a show on the air next week" was the final criteria. Both Lisa's and Adam's shows would take some significant preproduction to get things together for a series. Aaron could mumble through anything he wants to make wherever he makes it (but it still won't be interesting).


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

cmgal said:


> Aaron's show "Big Daddy's Kitchen" premieres this Sunday 1:30PM according to FTV. I'll Tivo it once to see the trainwreck.


I'll also Tivo once to see but I'm already unimpressed by the dishes he's developed. C'mon, could't he do better than "Everything but the Kitchen Sink _Chicken Tenders_ Salad"? Future shows are also looking rather Meh.

http://http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_am

Big Daddy's House Episode BI0102 
AIR TIMES:Aug 03, 2008 1:30 PM ET/PT

*Boy's Night In *
Calling all sons! It's time to get in the kitchen with your mom and dad and start making some magic! Big Daddy cooks up dishes inspired by his sons Josh and Justin. First, Aaron makes the Everything but the Kitchen Sink Chicken Tenders Salad. Then, he assembles Josh's Roast Pork Sandwich with Broccoli Rabe and Provolone Cheese, and finally he bakes up some delicious, Oven Baked Seasoned Fries. When everything comes together perfectly, Aaron's youngest son, Justin, joins him and together they sit down for a Boys Night In.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Hot4Bo said:


> I know I won't be watching Aaron's show. Not even once.


+1

I am not even sure I want to watch the finale at this point, after reading this thread. I don't care to get irritated.



jsmeeker said:


> Thanks. Dan and Steve are long gone, aren't they? I don't think they had any impact. Who is Amy? I don't even know who that is..


I can at least enjoy watching Dan and Steve - they are great on screen and some of the recipes are on my to-do list.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Thanks. Dan and Steve are long gone, aren't they? I don't think they had any impact. Who is Amy? I don't even know who that is..


Dan and Steve's show ("Party Line with the Hearty Boys") was canceled in 2006.

Amy Finley produced 6 episodes of her show, "The Gourmet Next Door," then claims to have "voluntarily turned down the opportunity to return," citing the stress caused by the obligations of being a television personality. rolleyes


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Dan and Steve's show ("Party Line with the Hearty Boys") was canceled in 2006.
> 
> Amy Finley produced 6 episodes of her show, "The Gourmet Next Door," then claims to have "voluntarily turned down the opportunity to return," citing the stress caused by the obligations of being a television personality. rolleyes


so, really, nothing has come of any of them, except maybe Guy.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I would have been happy if any of the three had won, for different reasons.

Aaron has had the most consistent food all season long. If you want to pick on his one or 2 misses....don't forget the 6X as many that any other single contestant had.

He also proved that is a quick study in front of the camera.

He ISN'T very articulate, I agree, but he can work on that just as much as any of the other contestants could work on their own shortcomings.

I'll probably watch the show once or twice. Just as many times as I would have watched any of the other's. Sadly, there isn't much on FN that I watch anymore.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like Next Food Network Star is gonna go down the same path as the Bachelor etc....keep coming back season after season acting like they will find the "best" new host for FN and in the end each "winner" will basically disappear into obscurity.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

The only one I might have watched is Lisa. I'm fascinated by her eyes. 

And, I like that style of cooking. I'll never make beer can chicken, and while "big daddy's" dish looked great, it appears his show isn't going to have those types of recipes. Plus, he mumbles.

Guy has a restaurant in Sacramento. The food is awful. I reviewed it for Yelp. On the dessert they use a spray can whipped cream, that's how much he's a food network star.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Lisa creeped me out. And she is a local, so I "should" be rooting for her, but I just couldn't get past her LOOK and wearing high hells and running around in professional kitchen. WTF? I mean, I don't even care about the cost of the clothes. That didn't bug me. But heals in a professional kitchen? Come on. 

I wish Kelsey made it further. I would have given a perky cute girl a chance.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I see his show is on Sunday at 1.30. Anyone have plans on watching it? It's not showing up on TiVo guide yet. I kinda want to see the train wreck.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think the decision was really made last week. I think the committee couldn't get over Lisa's severe look, and I think they probably decided that Adam still would need a lot more kitchen experience to be considered enough of an authority to host a Food Network show. Given that, the winner is Aaron, more or less by default.

Personally, of all the contestants, I'd have liked to have seen Nipa be a stronger contestant, because I think an Indian and/or Pakistani cuisine show would be perfect for the Food Network.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I think the decision was really made last week. I think the committee couldn't get over Lisa's severe look, and I think they probably decided that Adam still would need a lot more kitchen experience to be considered enough of an authority to host a Food Network show. Given that, the winner is Aaron, more or less by default.
> 
> Personally, of all the contestants, I'd have liked to have seen Nipa be a stronger contestant, because I think an Indian and/or Pakistani cuisine show would be perfect for the Food Network.


If Food Network can put Sandra Lee on as an "Expert", they should have no issues with putting Aadam on. He actually cooked with real fresh food!!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I think the decision was really made last week. I think the committee couldn't get over Lisa's severe look, and I think they probably decided that Adam still would need a lot more kitchen experience to be considered enough of an authority to host a Food Network show. Given that, the winner is Aaron, more or less by default.
> 
> Personally, of all the contestants, I'd have liked to have seen Nipa be a stronger contestant, because I think an Indian and/or Pakistani cuisine show would be perfect for the Food Network.


If they wanted, I'm sure they could have "re-tooled" Lisa's hairstyle/makeup to be more... (er, what's that word I'm looking for)... _normal_. I'm guessing that she was too much of an enterprise already, and they didn't want to bring on someone that already had so many coals in the fire (which Food Network didn't own).


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> I see his show is on Sunday at 1.30. Anyone have plans on watching it? It's not showing up on TiVo guide yet. I


It shows up in my Guide data as "Next Food Network Star Winner's Series."



justapixel said:


> The only one I might have watched is Lisa. I'm fascinated by her eyes.


Her eyes freak me out. As I posted here she's got those Rankin-Bass stop-motion animation eyes. *shudder*


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

jradosh said:


> If they wanted, I'm sure they could have "re-tooled" Lisa's hairstyle/makeup to be more... (er, what's that word I'm looking for)... _normal_. I'm guessing that *she was too much of an enterprise *already, and they didn't want to bring on someone that already had so many coals in the fire (which Food Network didn't own).


Funny...I thought she belonged on a *Vulcan* ship myself


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Personally, of all the contestants, I'd have liked to have seen Nipa be a stronger contestant, because I think an Indian and/or Pakistani cuisine show would be perfect for the Food Network.


Absolutely. The idea of a Nipa was fantastic. Nipa herself, however, was pathetic and sad.


----------



## magaggie (Apr 9, 2002)

I knew Adam wouldn't win last week when they said they were bringing all 3 to the finale. What that said to me was that even though Adam had a slam dunk and the other 2 flopped, they didn't want to eliminate either of the other 2 because they were the ones whose shows they wanted to pick from. 

It was like they were giving Lisa and Aaron another chance, and while I'll probably watch the show again (because embarrassingly enough, I watch FN literally all the time), I won't have the same level of excitement - it feels like the outcome is rigged.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Alfer2003 said:


> Funny...I thought she belonged on a *Vulcan* ship myself


Nah, she was more Romulan than Vulcan.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

windracer said:


> Nah, she was more Romulan than Vulcan.


Ya got me there! I'm not a Trekkie so I winged it!!


----------



## cruton (Nov 6, 2002)

I don't think anyone's mentioned this yet, but there is a judge's blog on the Food Network site. Bob describes why they chose Aaron over Lisa and Adam. I agree that Aaron seemed to be the worst of the bunch, however, Bob's reasons do seem valid ("Bottom line: He excited me the most to jump into the kitchen and cook his food.").

He also doesn't rule out creating shows for Adam, Lisa, and Kelsey in the future, which I thought was interesting.

http://blog.foodnetwork.com/nfns/2008/07/28/happy-endings/


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I was disappointed as well. That's not to say I don't like Aaron - I'm sure he's a nice enough guy - but of the three, he and Lisa excited me the list. That's to say that of the three remaining, I liked Adam.

Honestly, though, I thought Kelsey was the best idea of the four remaining, and I would have liked to have seen Kelsey make it.

It did feel like the judging was rigged. I picked up on a vibe from Bobby weeks ago, that Aaron was his man. He just always seemed to come to his defense, or do something extra that was for Aaron. Could be the way the show was edited, but I pegged it weeks ago that Aaron would be there at the end, because of Bobby.


----------



## magaggie (Apr 9, 2002)

I also thought they were leaning towards Aaron in the commercial challenge (in Vegas) where they had Guy "helping" Lisa and Adam (barely), while they had BOBBY FLAY hand-holding and coaching Aaron. I was totally not surprised Aaron's commercial was so good when Bobby helped him so much.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I think the decision was really made last week. I think the committee couldn't get over Lisa's severe look, and I think they probably decided that Adam still would need a lot more kitchen experience to be considered enough of an authority to host a Food Network show. Given that, the winner is Aaron, more or less by default.
> 
> Personally, of all the contestants, I'd have liked to have seen Nipa be a stronger contestant, because I think an Indian and/or Pakistani cuisine show would be perfect for the Food Network.


I don't know how Aaron comes across as any more of an authority then Adam. His food may have been good but he didn't seem like an authority to me. The only one who really came across as an authority on food was Lisa.

In the Vegas showdown challenge didn't Bobby Flay ask Aaron what a Chipotle pepper that he was using in his recipe was and Aaron had no idea what it was just that it tasted good. Bobby even basically told him that if you don't know what an ingredient is you shouldn't be using it. And it was actually Adam who spoke up and answered the question of what a chipotle pepper was.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

magaggie said:


> I also thought they were leaning towards Aaron in the commercial challenge (in Vegas) where they had Guy "helping" Lisa and Adam (barely), while they had BOBBY FLAY hand-holding and coaching Aaron. I was totally not surprised Aaron's commercial was so good when Bobby helped him so much.


I was thinking the same thing. They gave the harder promo challenge to Lisa and Adam and gave a real easy one to Aaron. Lisa had to do her promo while working that harness contraption thing and Adam had to do some choreography. What did Aaron have to do, walk and talk at the same time, wow really hard for someone who wants to have there own tv show.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I was just watching the replay this afternoon of the finale, which I missed the original broadcast of. 50 minutes in, during the commercial break, they show an ad for Big Daddy's House, featuring TNFNS, Aaron McCargo Jr.

WTF?? Granted, living in South Jersey, I had seen and heard about him winning on the radio and news already but Food Network spoiled the ending of their own show just before the reveal of who the winner was. :down::down::down:

I was rooting for Aaron but based on their final performance, I thought Adam should have won. I think that was an original idea for a cooking show and he seemed to be a natural. Lisa still comes off as fake and too pretentious. I'm going to check out Aaron's show though because I think it will be more successful that the chick that won last year.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I was just watching the replay this afternoon of the finale, which I missed the original broadcast of. 50 minutes in, during the commercial break, they show an ad for Big Daddy's House, featuring TNFNS, Aaron McCargo Jr.
> 
> WTF?? Granted, living in South Jersey, I had seen and heard about him winning on the radio and news already but Food Network spoiled the ending of their own show just before the reveal of who the winner was. :down::down::down:


That's terrible. If I was watching that, and hadn't heard the winner, I would have been mad.



WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm going to check out Aaron's show though because I think it will be more successful that the chick that won last year.


Boy, that's setting the bar high! 

I think, that no matter who wins, and most likely any winner on this show past, present, or future, their show(s) will be less successful than this original competition show. From what I've heard, this is one of their most watched shows, and it seems like their focus is on this show, not the winner's new shows (probably rightly so).


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just tried to watch the premier of "Big Daddy's House". Gave up 10 minutes in. Complete train wreck.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My TiVo missed the premier because I set the recording when it was still entitled "Food Network Star Winner's Series" and since the title changed, TiVo didn't record it.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> Just tried to watch the premier of "Big Daddy's House". Gave up 10 minutes in. Complete train wreck.


Disagree. I thought it was a pretty good first show for a dude with no history or experience. Better than a lot of the n00b FN cooking shows. Production is good too.

I'll SP it for a few weeks at least[/B]



windracer said:


> My TiVo missed the premier because I set the recording when it was still entitled "Food Network Star Winner's Series" and since the title changed, TiVo didn't record it.


My HR21 got it.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

Watched the premier and felt it was a little choppy but will give it another try.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The production had to be good - how much of Aaron's lines were pick-up, 60-70&#37;? More? He seemed to do very little actual talking while on-camera. That seems to mean it had to be edited heavily.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

If the finale was supposed to be the final challenge, Adam nailed it. But as everyone has said, it was most just a filler show after the judges had already made up their mind. They brought the 3rd person along to distract us and not make it look so obvious.

I watched _Big Daddy_ yesterday. Ick. The oven fries were a limp, grease drenched mess. The upside down rolls in the panini press would have had the sandwich filling everywhere but in his kid's mouth. And nothing says home cooking like salad greens from a plastic container.

But, his kids are proud of him for winning and one got to be on TV with dad. They'll all be excited about the experiance, but hopefully Aaron didn't quit his day job.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

I may be confused but is Big Daddy the guy that said his kid ran away?


----------



## flightrisk (Jul 25, 2001)

By the way, Adam gets his own show too.



> Winner Aaron McCargo Jr. of Camden premiered Big Daddy's House yesterday. South Philly's Adam Gertler, one of two runners-up, is in L.A. shooting Will Work for Food. Gertler's half-hour Food Network show combines his comedy with a sense of adventure and premieres at 9:30 p.m. Sept. 30. It's not a cooking show, per se. Gertler will show how people in the food business do their jobs. Among them: potato chip inspector, shark feeder and dog-food taste-tester.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Now, THAT I would watch. :up:


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Lisa creeped me out. And she is a local, so I "should" be rooting for her, but I just couldn't get past her LOOK and wearing high hells and running around in professional kitchen. WTF?


Not only did she look like a romulan (and in the "confession" type scenes look like she had been balling her eyes out) but she did the GWBush Turkey Head Bob while talking. Is that a Texas thing?


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yeah, I was flipping through the channels and happened to catch Aaron's show. Wow, was it bad. I definitely won't be tuning back in. Now Adam's show? That sounds like it could be really good. My only concern is the number of non-cooking shows on Food Network, with How'd that get on my plate (bad) and Food Science, with Ted Allen (also bad). Hopefully Adam's show will be better. The other two leave a lot to be desired...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yay for Adam!

My Tivo picked up the Aaron show also, and showed it with the generic name, even though the cable guide had revised it to the new name...guess different software versions did different things, eh? I have older Tivos.

I watched the Aaron show last night. While he did a pretty decent job - meh...I'm not that into him.

I will, however, be all over Adam's new show. I'm so pleased they are giving him a show. It just furthers the 'theory' that the NFNS show was rigged.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

What are the details on Aadam's show? Will it be an interactive deal like he did in his mini-pilot? Will it be too much like that ne "Ask Aida" show?


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> What are the details on Aadam's show? Will it be an interactive deal like he did in his mini-pilot? Will it be too much like that ne "Ask Aida" show?


From reading the post above, it will not be like his pilot. See Post #79


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

GoHalos said:


> From reading the post above, it will not be like his pilot. See Post #79


wow. that's lame.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

My TiVo caught Aaron's new show, and I actually liked it more than I thought I would. I won't set a SP for it, as I already have a lot of cooking shows recording, but it wasn't that bad.

I'll definitely check out Adam's new show. I'm happy for him.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> wow. that's lame.


Maybe they don't trust him to cook after Bobby Flay had some issues with his food.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

They could get a obnoxious and saccharin wife to cover for Aarons lack of camera presence...oh, that's the Neely's show!

The question is, will Aaron's show still be on when Adam's show premiers? Last years winner Amy didn't last more than a few weeks and I thought the 2 shows were comparable (bad). I do hope that his show improves and succeeds, Aaron seems like a down to earth nice guy. OTH, I feel the same about Pat Neely, till his wife comes on set and I want to punch out my TV.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This is weird - I went to try and find the next episode/s of Aaron's show to see if I wanted to record them and there are no episodes scheduled. WTF? They pick the guy, slam out a single episode, then zilch?


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

sharkster said:


> This is weird - I went to try and find the next episode/s of Aaron's show to see if I wanted to record them and there are no episodes scheduled. WTF? They pick the guy, slam out a single episode, then zilch?


I have no knowledge of the situation, but they might have just got that one episode out before most people forget who he is, and will produce more of the shows in a few months.

In the past, they've just done a "Look for the new show in the Spring..." type thing. Maybe they decided that it was too long for people to still care about the winner's show.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I just don't see him having what it takes to appeal to the FN watchers..I think he's just a flash in the pan that will fade away.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

sharkster said:


> This is weird - I went to try and find the next episode/s of Aaron's show to see if I wanted to record them and there are no episodes scheduled. WTF? They pick the guy, slam out a single episode, then zilch?


They're listed on the FN website. Perhaps the TiVo listings still have a filler title - check Sunday at 1:30 pm. (ET)


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

montag said:


> What a joke. Mush mouth


That's exactly what I was thinking. He sounded like he had marbles in his mouth. I liked Adam's concept, like a modern version of Sara Moulton's old show. I would've been happy with either Adam or Lisa (even if y'all hated her), but not Aaron Mush Mouth, Jr. :down:


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. He sounded like he had marbles in his mouth. I liked Adam's concept, like a modern version of Sara Moulton's old show. I would've been happy with either Adam or Lisa (even if y'all hated her), but not Aaron Mush Mouth, Jr. :down:


Adam's show is being done. Ask Aida!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ai


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Adam's show is being done. Ask Aida!
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ai


Adam changed his name to Aida? That's strange.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Who in the world designed his "kitchen" anyway?!? During the "Next Food Network Star" show he was criticized for turning his back to the camera, but now they give him a set where he _has to turn his back to the camera_ in order to cook! Bizarre.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

montag said:


> Adam changed his name to Aida? That's strange.


I think the comment was that Adam's show concept was being done (the whole internet interactive concept)...but not necessarily by him... (in fact, as you observed...it is NOT being done by him)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> I think the comment was that Adam's show concept was being done (the whole internet interactive concept)...but not necessarily by him... (in fact, as you observed...it is NOT being done by him)


Thank goodness. Aida is far more attractive.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Who in the world designed his "kitchen" anyway?!? During the "Next Food Network Star" show he was criticized for turning his back to the camera, but now they give him a set where he _has to turn his back to the camera_ in order to cook! Bizarre.


I've noticed in other shows like Tyler's, Paula's, and Rachael where they have a full stove in the background but also a stove top on the island where they do their main cooking. I haven't seen the show but if he has to keep turning his back they should do something like this.

Also, I saw Aaron on the show with the Neely's. That's a horrrrrible combo. Mush Mouth and Gina's annoying voice.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Thank goodness. Aida is far more attractive.


After watching the "Ask Aida" show, I am thinking that it had to have played a part in Adam not winning, because his idea for a show is almost EXACTLY what the Aida show is- I doubt they would want two identical shows.....


----------

